# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  معلومات تفيدك عند الحلاقة حسب نصائح الخبراء

## هدوء عاصف

معلومات تفيدك عند الحلاقة حسب نصائح الخبراء




تعد حلاقة الذقن من العادات اليومية لبعض الرجال و لكنها لم تعط الاهتمام الكافي مثل العناية بالشعر و البشرة لدى النساء و هذه نصائح بسيطة للذين يحلقون الذقن يوميا : 



أولاّ

اختيار أمواس الحلاقة مهم جداً للحصول على حلاقة ناعمة و مريحة للجلد و تعد أمواس الحلاقة اليدوية أفضل الطرق للحصول على حلاقة ناعمة ، خاصة إذا تم استعمال آلات الحلاقة ذات الأمواس الثلاثة حيث أنها تتلاقى مع الجلد في زوايا مختلفة و تتشكل مع زوايا الجلد الحادة عند نتوءات العظام و انحناءات تقاسيم الذقن و إذا كانت هناك مشكلة في استعمال آلات الحلاقة ذات الأمواس الثلاثة بسبب غلاء سعرها يمكن استعمال آلات الحلاقة ثنائية الأمواس مثل سنسور جيليت . 


ثانياً :

يجب عدم استعمال آلات الحلاقة ذات الموس الواحد لأنها تؤدي إلى تلف الجلد ، كما أن استعمال آلات الحلاقة الرخيصة تتلف الجلد أيضاً نظراً لرداءة صنعها . 


ثالثاً 

يجب اختيار كريمات أو معاجين الحلاقة المناسبة و التي تحتوي على الجليسرين لأنها تساعد مرور موس الحلاقة بنعومة على الجلد ، و يجب تجنب الكريمات ا, المعاجين التي تحتوي على الكحول لأنها تجفف الجلد ، و بشكل عام فإن معاجين الحلاقة التي تكون معبأة في علب تعد من الأنواع الرخيصة و الرديئة بخلاف المعاجين التي تكون معبأة في الأنابيب البلاستيكية و المعدنية والتي تكون أفضل نوعية و أكثر جودة . 


رابعـا

فرشاة الحلاقة المصنوعة من الألياف الطبيعية تعد الأفضل بسبب امتصاصها للماء و ترويتها للجلد بالرطوبة وكريم صابون الحلاقة مما يساعد على الحلاقة بشكل أنعم و أفضل ، و يمكن أن تفي فرش الحلاقة المصنوعة من النايلون الغرض إلا أن الفرشاة المصنوعة من الألياف الطبيعية أكثر جودة وفعالية ، كما أن استعمال ماسك أو معلاق خاص للفرشاة بعد الانتهاء من استعمالها يساعد على جفافها بسرعة و بشكل صحي كثر


خـامسـا

يفضل اختيار كوب مخصص للمعجون أو صابون الحلاقة و تعتبر الأكواب ذات اليد أكثر سهولة في الاستعمال . 


سـادسـا

يفضل استعمال كريم مقشّر للبشرة بعد الحلاقة من الأنواع الخفيفة و المناسبة مثل مستحضر من كلينيك للرجال والذي يزيل الخلايا الميتة و القشور من البشرة و ينعم البشرة و يضفي عليها لمعاناً و نضارة و حيوية أكثر كما يساعد على التقليل من انغراس الشعر تحت الجلد و ظهور الحبوب مكان الحلاقة . 


سـابعـا

استعمال الليفة الطبيعية بعد الحلاقة لصنفرة البشرة من الخلايا الميتة و تنعيم الجلد و منع حدوث انغراس الشعر تحت الجلد . 


ثـامنـا

وضع كريم الصبار أو بخاخ الصبار المرطب للجلد لترطيب البشرة و تنعيمها و التخفيف من تهيج الجلد بعد الحلاقة . 


تـاسعـا

تعقيم الجروح و السجحات الصغيرة بأقلام الشبّ المعروفة في صوالين الحلاقة . 


عـــاشرا

هذه نصائح مختلفة لمن يريد أن يقضي وقتاً أطول في الاهتمام بحلاقة ذقنه سواءً أمام المرآة أو أثناء الاغتسال


1- يجب تهيئة الذقن جيداً للحلاقة ، معظم مشاكل الحلاقة ترجع إلى عدم تهيئة الذقن للحلاقة أو الحلاقة بدون ترطيب الذقن أو البشرة ، كما أنه من المهم جداً استعمال الليفة مرة أو مرتين أسبوعياً لمنع انغراس الشعر تحت الجلد بعد الحلاقة . إذن يجب ترطيب و شطف اللحية جيداً بالماء و الصابون الدافئ قبل الحلاقة و عدم الاكتفاء بالمعجون البخاخ حيث أنه غير كاف لترطيب الجلد و الذقن و يؤدي إلى خشونة الجلد بعد الحلاقة . 

2-شطف الجلد مرة أخرى بعد غسل الوجه بالماء يجب شطف اللحية و البشرة بالماء الدافئ و ربما ساعد أكثر عمل كمادات دافئة للحية و البشرة باستعمال فوطة مبللة بالماء الدافئ ووضعها على اللحية قبل حلقها لمدة دقيقة أو دقيقتين على الأقل . 

3-وضع الكريم المخصص للحلاقة بطريقة دائرية و منتهياً غلى الأعلى بحيث يغطي كامل المنطقة التي يراد حلاقتها مع التركيز على المناطق التي لا تظهر بالمرآة مثل ما تحت الذقن و الفكين السفليين . 

4-من أكبر الأخطاء التي تتم أثناء الحلاقة هي حلاقة الشعر بشكل معاكس لنموه رغبة في الحصول على حلاقة انعم و الحقيقة ما يحدث هو خشونة أكثر للجلد و انغراس الشعر تحت الجلد لذلك يجب حلاقة الشعر بطريقة متلائمة مع اتجاه نمو الشعر حيث أنها الطريقة السليمة و المثلى لحلاقة الشعر . 

5-اشطف موس الحلاقة بالماء الدافئ بعد كل مرة يمر فيها الموس على الجلد . 

6-يجب أن تكون الحلاقة بشكل منتظم و بطريقة واحدة و باتجاه واحد مع تكرار مرور الموس على المناطق المتبقية من الشعر . 

7-لأجتناب حدوث الخدوش و السجحات الصغيرة أثناء الحلاقة ، مرر الموس بشكل مائل قليلا و ليس بشكل عامودي على الجلد . 

8-بعد الانتهاء من الحلاقة ، قم بغسل أدوات الحلاقة جيدا و ووضعها بشكل مناسب لتجف تلقائيا 

9- ضع كمادات دافئة على الجلد بعد حلاقته لإغلاق المسام المفتوحة 

10-إذا كان هناك سجحات أو خدوش بالجلد ، يمكن وضع أقلام الشبة أو المعقمات عليها و ذلك بترطيب رأس الشبّة بالماء و تكرار لمس الجرح بها حتى يجف . إذا كان يوجد لديك معقمات أو أقلام الشبّة ، فيمكن استعمال المناديل الورقية النظيفة لإيقاف الدم و مسح الجرح . 

11-يجب وضع كريم مرطب بعد الحلاقة لمنع جفاف البشرة ، و عادة ما تأتي هذه المستحضرات على هيئة مستحلب ( لوشن) و هذه قد تحتوي على الكحول الذي يجفف البشرة و ربما يزيد من تهيج الجلد ، لذلك يجب استعمال الكريمات الخالية من الكحول و من العطورات فهي مناسبة أكثر للجلد و خاصة التي تحتوي على الصبار حيث أنها تساعد على ترطيب الجلد و منع تهيّجهة 




حلاقة الذقن .. ومشاكلها وطرق العناية


الحلاقة وحب الشباب 

إذا كنت مصاباً بحب الشباب في منطقة الذقن فلا شك في أن حلاقة الذقن أمر مزعج لك . فحبوب الشباب تتجرح وتدمي وقد تتفتح حبوب ازوان تحت سطح الجلد نتيجة الشد عليها مما يزيد حب الشباب سوءاً 


وإليك بعض النصائح ..

* لا تبالغ في تنعيم الذقن .

* تجنب الحلاقة بالموس أو في صالون الحلاقة .

* إذا كنت تستخدم الشفرة في الحلاقة فاختر النوع الذي يمكنك معه تعديل سماكة الحلاقة أو رقتها 

* جرب الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية التي تحلق الجلد بشكل سطحي فيقل إمكان جرح حبوب حب الشباب وبثوره 

* قد يكون مفيداً التنويع في طريقة الحلاقة بحيث تحلق بالشفرة يوماً وبالماكينة الكهربائية في اليوم التالي وهكذا ..
إذا فشلت كل هذه الطرق فتطر تختار ترك الذقن إلى أن يزول حب الشباب


هذه المشكلة شائعة عند الكثيرين ولها أسباب متعددة :

>> وجود شعر قاس منحن أو ملتو ( غير مستقيم ) خاصة عند السمر وفي منطقة الرقبة ..
أن حلاقة هذا الشعر وتنعيم الذقن يسمحان للشعر بالدخول في الجلد مرة أخرى فينتج عن هذا التهاب الجلد في أماكن غرز الشعر فتظهر الحبوب الحمراء والبثور الصفراء المليئة بالتقيح (تقيح غير جرثومي ) وتصبح الحلاقة مزعجة ومؤلمة فيقع الشخص عنها لبضعة أيام ظنا منه أنه يريح الذقن ولكنه في الواقع يسمح بالمزيد من غرز الشعر في الجلد ..


>> المبالغة في الحلاقة الناعمة والحلاقة ضد اتجاه الشعرة ، فذلك يؤدي إلى قص الشعر تحت سطح الجلد فتنمو الشعرة داخل الشعر في الجلد ..


>> استعمال الشفرات القديمة يستوجب مزيداً من الشد لحلق الشعر فيتم قطعه بمنحنى حاد ، الأمر الذي يزيد من فرصة غرزه بالجلد ..


هؤلاء ينصح لهم بالتالي :

* احلق دائماً باتجاه الشعر لا بالعكس .

* لا تبالغ في تنعيم الذقن خاصة في منطقة الرقبة .

* استعمل شفرة حادة .

* احلق يومياً برفق دون المبالغة بتنعيم الذقن .

* قد يكون من المفيد إزالة الشعر كيميائياً بدلاً من إزالته ميكانيكياً بواسطة الشفرة ، لكن الكثيرين من الرجال لا يتقبلون ذلك ، ناهيك عن الالتهابات الموضوعية التي قد تحدث نتيجة استعمال مزيلات الشعر على الذقن ، إذا كنت تنوي استعمال مزيل الشعر فعليك باتباع تعليمات الشركة المصنعة بعد استعمال المزيل عليك بكمادات الماء الدافئ قبل غسل الذقن بالماء والصابون ، أما بنسبة لنوع مزيل الشعر فإن المحتوي على مادة ثايوغليكوليت هو الأقل إثارة للجلد . 

* في بعض الحالات قد يفيد استعمال بعض المراهم المحتوية على الكورتيزون أو حامض الرتينويك . 

* في حالات المستعصية ننصح بحرق الشعر كهربائياً بحيث يتوقف نموها تماماً



الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية

الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية تقطع الشعر بعيداً عن سطح الجلد فتكون الذقن أقل نعومة من تلك المحلوقة بالشفرة ، ولكن لهذا السبب بالذات قد يكون من المفضل استعمال الماكينة الكهربائية في بعض الحالات مثل حب الشباب والثآليل وغرز الشعر في الجلد ..


وهذا وتختلف الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية عنها بالشفرة لكونها تتطلب أن يكون شعر الذقن جافا تماماُ ، لذا فأنا استعمال بعض السوائل الخاصة قبل الخلاقة بهدف إزالة العرق والزيوت من على سطح جلد الذقن ، قد تكون ضرورياً ، هذا السوائل القابضة للجلد تصلب الشعر تبرزه ليكون جاهزاً ..



الحلاقة بالشفرة

على عكس الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية فأن الشعر يجب أن يكون ناعماً مشبعاً بالماء كي تسهل إزالته بالشفرة بأقل إثارة ممكنة لجلد الذقن ، لذلك من المفيد غسل الوجه جيداً بالماء الفاتر قبل استعمال صابون أو معجون الحلاقة ومن ثم انتظار دقيقتين أو ثلاث كي يتاح للماء ومعجون الحلاقة ترطيب الشعر فتسهل حلاقته .



صابون أو معجون الحلاقة

كما سبق وذكرنا فأن الهدف الرئيسي من استعمال صابون أو معجون الحلاقة هو العمل على ترطيب شعر الذقن وتنعيمه كي تسهل حلاقته ، فإذا كان الشعر جافاً قاسياً تطلب الشدّ عليه لقطعه مما يثير الجلد ..


هناك أنواع عديدة من مستحضرات الحلاقة متوفرة على شكل صابون أو كريم يرغي بالفرشاة أو مرهم لا يتطلب أي فرشاة أو رشاش رغوي ، أن اختيارك لأحد المستحضرات يعتمد على نوعية جلدك :




>> إذا كان جلدك من النوع الجاف …

فعليك باستعمال كريمات الحلاقة التي لا تحتاج إلى فرشاة BrushlessShaving Creams لأن هذه الكريمات مشبعة بالزيوت وتحتوي على القليل من المواد الصابونية ولذا فأنها لا تزيد جفاف جلدك . وعليك تجنب استعمال ما بعد الحلاقة Aftershave Lotion الذي يجفف الجلد ، واستعض عنه باستعمال كريم مرطب للبشرة بعد الحلاقة .




>> إذا كان جلدك دهنياً ...

فيفضل استعمال رشاش رغوي Foam أو كريم الحلاقة الذي يحتاج للفرشاة لإحداث الرغوة فيهي تحتوي على مواد صابونية تزيل الزيوت عن سطح جلدك بفعالية أكبر من الكريمات التي لا تحتاج إلى فرشاة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ممتاز بس انا عندي مشكله بسيطه

----------

